# Barn size



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How big of a barn is needed for around 2-3 adult does,and 2 doelings(keepers)? We're thinking about making a small,inexpensive goat barn,like 3 sided with a gate,but not sure on size, mom thinks we can just rebuild on a shed we have but I dont think its big enough,I will measure when I go to feed. Will a milkstand be necessary,because that would be a problem with where to put it? Not alot of room... :roll: Would the does be ok altogether during kidding or would we need to find a way to seperate them,we do have a stall in the horse barn that could be used and if I sell a horse,Id have room for 2-3 comfortably in another stall.Just thinking,and trying to get some ideas/plans. :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok,the shed she wants to rebuild is 10' x 8" but Im thinking 12' x 12' would be better and maybe add on 4' x 5' on a side to enclose for a milkstand,which would be a good idea beacuse most likely it would be kept as a dirt floor so it would be messy. 

- no more than 6 goats max,which probably would include 2-3 keeper kids a year
-there would be kids in spring for a few months

What sizes are your barns and for how many goats?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya always want to go bigger than you think youneed. We built a 12' wide three sided shed about 5' deep as a "Honeymoon Cottage", put a 4ft hay rack in the middle and it wasnt near enough room for 8 girls and their date so I had to move some girls out into another pen when it started raining.
After the buck left we put a 10X20 car canopy extending out with an 8' feeder in the middle of that. Would you believe 22 of them including 11 babies ,find dry places to snuggle.
One of the other bldgs has kidding pens in it. If they don't make it to a kidding pen, it has been my experience that everyone else pretty much steers clear of the one in labor.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Our barn is 26x40 and we have a small section we use for the milkstand and storage. We have around 20 adult does and about 15 kids running around in there and it is comfortable. I agree with Nancy, make it bigger than you think it should be.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls "live" in a 8x12 "stall" with a small door leading outside. I have 2 small kid stalls in a 10x10 area as well as the milkstand, the only doe I had kid in the "common" area was my FF and she did fine the elder doe and babies were with her. I had a total of 4 adult ND does and 9 kids that were pretty comfie in that size barn, has a bench for kids to go under and a flat wall mounted hay rack so there was plenty of floor space, each doe and kids had their own corner.

My bucks are on the opposite wall as the does...a 5x8 and 6x7 combined "stall" that leaves them free acess to the outside pen....they have done fine with this too.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What are some options for roofing,and price?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started the original 10x10 with OSB roofing and covered with paper and shingles, then when the addition went on we went with metal roofing....10, 5x20 sheets cost me $250.00...but then you also need to get the "special" screws with rubber washers to anchor it to the 2x4 trusses.(I Thank God everyday that my hubby is as talented as he is!)


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah,dad says the metal sheets are expensive,so not sure what he wants to use. My "herd" has grown to 2 goats today! lol :greengrin: I might get another later this month.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on the size, the OSB type plywood sheeting with the rolled roof paper would be the cheapest way to go, my 10x10 had "trusses" made custom by my hubby and because we used the OSB he made them to go every 2 feet so that there was a center support for the width of sheeting. The OSB comes in varying thickness and is 4ftx8ft...we used the 1/2 inch thick stuff.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

We began tearing down the old shed earlier,and made measurements for fence posts and the new barn.

The barn will be 10' (actually 9.5) by 12. So how many adult goats should be able to fit in there comfortably?

I will measure the pen size tommorrow and add more details.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In my original 10x10 I had 3 stalls divided equally and a 10x 5 front space for my grain bin and an xtra bale of hay or 2...the cieling height in the center allowed me to put a couple planks and used that as hay storage also...with the minis I have..at one time with the 3 stalls and the space out front it housed 4 adults comfortably (pygmy/nigi)


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

We decided to use metal sheets for the roof,and we moved the place to another location,which is going to be about 10 ft from the barn we have,which is where I store hay,and then I wont have to build another pen for milking and feed,because I can walk them into the horse barn to milk,and store my grain in there.  

Sounds like I should have plenty of room for 3-4 adults and a few babies.

the pen is about 40' by 117'


----------

